# Cultured Stone productions?



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Call me fortunate.(I guess)

I have carried a square foot price for the last 5 years on veneer stone furnishing all material, including all stone.
In contract it is noted that hearthstones, sills, keys, and anything other than a straight lay are added extra's.
I make money, laborers make money and everyone is happy at completion.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

And that shows you that no one but yourself can calculate those numbers.


----------

